# cooking advice on old sheep



## hardcore (May 30, 2014)

ive eaten a few of my sheep under a year old and they were good.  I culled out a 4 year old ram and cooked a hind quarter.  cooked it for 8 hrs...he still is tough. any tips on this so I don't waste him?  thanks


----------



## alsea1 (May 30, 2014)

Try using a pressure cooker.
Also don't add the salt till you put it on the plate to eat.
Seems salt can make meat dry and tough if you put it on during the cooking phase


----------



## Baymule (May 30, 2014)

What about making sausage?


----------



## alsea1 (May 30, 2014)

sausage would be fine


----------



## bonbean01 (May 30, 2014)

A slow cooker with veggies and a little water makes any meat tender...I often put it on low in the evening and by lunch time...very tender...by supper time...super tender.  Don't put veggies in until morning though...potatoes and carrots and onions will be mush if done overnight and you want it all ready by noon.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2014)

gunna call yall when he is ready! thanks for the tips friends


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 20, 2014)

You could cook it in a smoker low n slow (225 degrees for 14 hrs). Marinate the meat in a 50/ 50 mixture of regular Coca-Cola and apple cider vinegar with a tablespoon of paprika, fresh ground peppercorn, garlic powder, 2 beef bullion cubes for 24 hrs. before cooking. Take the marinated meat and put it in an aluminum disposable turkey pan and make up a new batch of the marinade solution and add it to the turkey pan with the meat. Cook uncovered in the smoker undisturbed for the first 10 hrs. keeping the temp at a steady 225 degrees. The last 4 hrs, add mini carrots, quartered potatoes, celery, and sliced or chopped onions to the turkey pan and cover the top of the turkey pan with aluminum foil and baste the meat every 30 mins. After a total cooking time of 14 hrs. Use a meat thermometer and insert in the thickest part of the meat staying away from any bone. The internal temp should be at least 160 degrees. The meat will literally fall off the bone. Note: the marination of the meat for 24 hrs with the acidity of the Coca-Cola and apple cider vinegar and the low n slow cooking for 14 hrs. all help break down the muscle fibers in the meat and make even the toughest cut of meat fall off the bone tender.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 20, 2014)

All this talk...is making me drool for when we put two wether lambs in our freezer this fall...have been out for a long time.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2014)

[/QUOTE]
I don't even have a sheep, but this makes me want to buy one!


----------

